# Jensen Stereo Turns On By Itself



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

This happened twice in the last week. I was leaving for work and thought the neighbors were playing their stereo early today. I realized it was the stereo in the Outback. It did it again last night. It turns on by itself overnight. What could be wrong? The camper is locked so I know no one is sneaking in.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> This happened twice in the last week. I was leaving for work and thought the neighbors were playing their stereo early today. I realized it was the stereo in the Outback. It did it again last night. It turns on by itself overnight. What could be wrong? The camper is locked so I know no one is sneaking in.


Mine did the same thing, i got a new one under warranty............. it now is doing the same thing....... also my remote control stopped working.

1st thing to check is to make sure the kiddies didn't fiddle with the alarm, that could turn it on....... To take care of the nuissance of hearing it, i masked the problem by making sure all the speakers are turned off.

I know Sydmeg1012 has the same problem........ i look at it like a minor problem compared to some......


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It has happened before.

Linky


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Happens to mine too. I turned off all speakers and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Very interesting! Sounds like a new one won't help thanks to Clark trying it. At least it's a minor problem. I'll try the settings from the link (thanks "thefulminator"!) for volume or turn off the speakers.

It must be the airplane frequencies mentioned on the links. We are in the flight path of Reading airport and the Willow grove to Ft. Indiantown Gap path, so maybe it's one of those A10's flying over switching it on for fun!


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it happened in the middle of the night on a couple of trips. Got so feed up with it I went and bought a 99 dollars kenwood and has not happened since, btw, the kenwood sounded better and got better reception


----------



## Caldwellone (Oct 20, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> This happened twice in the last week. I was leaving for work and thought the neighbors were playing their stereo early today. I realized it was the stereo in the Outback. It did it again last night. It turns on by itself overnight. What could be wrong? The camper is locked so I know no one is sneaking in.


Same here. We figured it out finally.. Like the guy before said.. They have a built in alarm clock and it was set to On. Turned it off and havent had the "issue" since.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Caldwellone said:


> This happened twice in the last week. I was leaving for work and thought the neighbors were playing their stereo early today. I realized it was the stereo in the Outback. It did it again last night. It turns on by itself overnight. What could be wrong? The camper is locked so I know no one is sneaking in.


Same here. We figured it out finally.. Like the guy before said.. They have a built in alarm clock and it was set to On. Turned it off and havent had the "issue" since.
[/quote]

*X2*

Everytime we take it out, the first thing I do when we turn on the radio is make sure the alarm is turned off. By default the alarm sets for midnight and the first two nights we took it out we got a rude awakening. At first we thought the dad-gum thing was haunted then we realized what the issue was.

I can't remember correctly, but I think the radio is set to "on" for the default position.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Glad to hear i'm not the only one for a little while that thought they're camper was haunted.. I did the same thing and after several days figured out about the alarm.


----------

